# videos of rangers doing ranger stuff



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


>



Slow down here. This is for the 75th Ranger Regiment. 4th RTB is "Big Army" and not affiliated with the 75th. Plenty of 75th alumni, we have a few on this board, but not the Ranger Regiment.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)

AWP said:


> Slow down here. This is for the 75th Ranger Regiment. 4th RTB is "Big Army" and not affiliated with the 75th. Plenty of 75th alumni, we have a few on this board, but not the Ranger Regiment.


my bad, didn't know.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 12, 2017)

I know way too many people in some of those videos...


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)

LiveLeak.com - Army Rangers killing Insurgents in a Field


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2017)

@Ravage ?  Is that  you!?!


----------

